# Driving from Toronto to Hilton Head



## SuzieS (Aug 3, 2006)

We will be driving from Toronto to Hilton Head, SC the 3rd week of August.  Can anyone recommend somewhere to stay overnight, that would have any easy access on and off the highway.  Hoping to drive approximately 10-12 hours to first day.  CAA has routed us on the I79 and the 77.


----------



## Sunny4me (Aug 3, 2006)

Beckley, WV is about 10.5 hours and Hillsville, VA is about 12.5 hours.

We like to be prepared to stay at either--depending on traffic and if we feel like adding another couple of hours to the drive.  Hampton Inn's in both places are nice and clean.

On the way back, the Hampton at Washington Pennsylvania is always the perfect stop for us.  About 11 hours from HH.


----------



## Sunny4me (Aug 3, 2006)

PS  CAA will tell you not to take the route through Summersville WV--don't let them route you thorugh Charleston.  That's WAAY out of the way.  Just follow the speed limit and go through Summersville.


----------



## davemy (Aug 3, 2006)

Just did this trip from buffalo, you will make it to north carolina. charlotte nc is 4.5 hours to hilton head i think.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 3, 2006)

Charlotte is the perfect place to stop for the night.  It is approx. 1200 km from Toronto, leaving an easy 500 km drive for the next day. We arrive early afternoon and stop at the outlet mall on the 278, while waiting for check in time.

We always stay at the Marriott Residence Inn, Tyvola exit, just off the I-77. It has studio to two bedroom suites, reasonable rates, and a very nice free breakfast.

I agree with the previous poster. Take the I-19 through Summersville/Beckley W.V. It cuts an hour off your time. Just make sure you don't exceed the speed limit on this interstate, as the state troopers are out to get you.


----------



## Perl04A (Aug 3, 2006)

I agree. Stay in the Charlotte area. Specifically, try finding a place near Lake Norman. It is beautiful and only 6+ hours from HHI.


----------

